# Rocky 11/4



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Hit the rocky with archman for about 20 minutes.. He split and I picked up my fishing friend and we hit a pretty popular access. The day started off nice and caught a decent fishing pole. If you lost a pole PM me with what kind it was and you can have it back.. Fishing started slow but ended up picking a few fish up with the biggest being about 28". My partner had a slow day but landed a wall hanger that was over 12#. Fishing was very good though.. Missed several take downs..


Jigs in the heart of the pool was the ticket..

Good to see you again big daddy.. It was nice meeting you elk hunter..


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

slayed today too i was there from 8-12 biggest only bout 8#. several jacks all super frsh fish. seen a 12lber caught as well. good day on trout eggs

RRR


----------



## steelie4u (Mar 18, 2009)

RockyRiverRay said:


> slayed today too i was there from 8-12 biggest only bout 8#. several jacks all super frsh fish. seen a 12lber caught as well. good day on trout eggs
> 
> RRR


Ray use dead bait.......lol...........went to PA Monday and REALLY HAMMERED the fish, dont even think it was fishing, it was catching...lol.......fish everywhere and quite a few over 10lbs.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Steelie4u-glad you had a good time in PA. LimaFlyman (Joe) and I are thinking of coming up Friday. Dont know what river yet but will let you know.

Liquidsoap-sounds like a good day. Keep up the good work, all the great posts and try to get some pics of the hog, I would love to see one over 12#.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Good to see you again LS... The steelhead fishing story I'm working on should run 11/10 on the 6pm news... 

BTW, I'm off all next week so if you want to hit a river, let me know and we'll hook up.


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

Good meeting you as well Liquid. Hope to run into you on the water sometime. Watch out for those steelers fans.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Soap, PM me where you did well.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

And why didn't you tell them about the monster I caught 

Keith, did you get any on the fly rod? I hope you don't go over to the dark side permanently!


----------



## Beer:30 (Feb 23, 2007)

archman said:


> And why didn't you tell them about the monster I caught
> 
> Keith, did you get any on the fly rod? I hope you don't go over to the dark side permanently!


Archman, we did see the monster you caught. It was hard, but we did see it. After you and LS left, we quickly shifted gears and went back to the floats. Elkhtr, landed one on his first drift. Bigdaddy got it on film. I had one takedown and lost it on my last drift, was a nice fresh fish. Beats a day at the office! BTW: nothing on the flyrods. Fish seem to have wanted meat.

Nice meeting you Bigdaddy and seeing you again Archman.


----------



## steelie4u (Mar 18, 2009)

Lima Eyecatcher said:


> Steelie4u-glad you had a good time in PA. LimaFlyman (Joe) and I are thinking of coming up Friday. Dont know what river yet but will let you know.
> 
> Liquidsoap-sounds like a good day. Keep up the good work, all the great posts and try to get some pics of the hog, I would love to see one over 12#.


 hello Joe, let me know where you will be and I will try and meet up, am getting ready for NY on the 19th thru 25th, but heres a killer fly that tore them up in PA and on the Grand


























I will give you a few next time on the river


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Beer:30 said:


> Archman, we did see the monster you caught. It was hard, but we did see it. After you and LS left, we quickly shifted gears and went back to the floats. Elkhtr, landed one on his first drift. Bigdaddy got it on film. I had one takedown and lost it on my last drift, was a nice fresh fish. Beats a day at the office! BTW: nothing on the flyrods. Fish seem to have wanted meat.
> 
> Nice meeting you Bigdaddy and seeing you again Archman.


I guess I left a little too early. That's what I get for being a responsible employee.


----------

